# congo frog care



## goldie1212

i have a single congo frog i recently inherited from a friend, who had her in with fish in a small tank. she had never heard of dechlorinator, and was feeding just flake food which the fish were eating before she found any. the frog was skin and bone. she now has a 40L tank to herself, and is enjoying frozen bloodworm and daphnia and has filled out nicely in the past week, and has shed her skin too. i was just wondering if its best to keep her alone or try to find another congo or 2 for company for her?


----------



## Ash1988

Would be nice for her to have some company


----------



## goldie1212

was just a little concerned about the tank size


----------



## Victor Creed

Congo Frog = African Dwarf Frog ??

"African Dwarf Frogs are very active and rarely will sit still for any period of time. When stationary, the African Dwarf Frog has been known to float in one spot, with its legs and arms completely outstretched, resting on one foot. This is a normal behavior called "burbling". Sometimes they will just float with arms and legs spread out, drifting on the surface. African dwarf frogs are generally peaceful with animals of their own size but their diet sometimes includes smaller animals. Other fish are known to eat the eggs of these frogs. African dwarf frogs spend most of their time eating or playing near the bottom of the water, where they feel safe from predators. Most frogs will sleep up to twelve hours a day, provided there is no potential threat of predators.

It is commonly suggested that these frogs be kept in groups of two or more due to their social nature. A minimum of 1 gallon per frog is needed to keep these frogs, as they are very active and need the space to move. Despite being fully aquatic, the African Dwarf Frog still needs to be able to reach the surface to breathe. Very high or deep tanks are not recommended. These amphibians are not great swimmers, and deep tanks may pose a challenge to their ability to breathe. They also should be kept in an enclosure with a secure cover to prevent escape and plenty of hiding spaces as in the wild they tend to be prey to a variety of animals and causes skittish behavior in open spaces. The optimum water temperature for aquatic frogs is 75–82 °F. The pH value in the tank should be maintained between 6.5 – 7.5.


(These frogs also come out of the water every once in a while.)

ADFs are compatible with most bottom feeders and algae eaters. Respectful tropical fish can also be used as tank mates although aggressive fish will often fight or injure the frogs. As African dwarves are slow eaters it is not uncommon for tankmates to eat all the food while the frogs go hungry. If this becomes a problem, methods of delivering the food directly to the bottom of the tank (such as with a turkey baster) should be employed to ensure the frogs are adequately fed.

African dwarf frogs do not have teeth, so they swallow their food whole. Common foods include blood worms, brine shrimp, water fleas (daphnia), shrimp, and various brands of commercial frog food. These frogs will also eat mosquito larvae, black worms, guppy fry, glassworms, tadpole bites, reptomin, gammarus, dried krill, baby shrimp, frozen beefheart, small fish, and small earthworms. On rare occasions these frogs will eat water snails and brittle shells. African dwarf frogs are bottom-feeders and are rarely seen eating at the surface of the water."

reference: Wikipedia

This article covered about everything I was gonna say, except that a 20H or 29 gallon is too high, I'd keep the tank height 12 inches or less. Other than that, their care sounds nearly identical to SA/CA Cichlids, ironically.


----------



## goldie1212

thank you for that. ive found conflicting info. she is in a 40L tank to herself at the moment, so i will find her a buddy or 2.


----------



## Victor Creed

goldie1212 said:


> thank you for that. ive found conflicting info. she is in a 40L tank to herself at the moment, so i will find her a buddy or 2.


How tall is it though?


----------



## goldie1212

12" tall. so around 11" water depth. she likes to sit under a java moss planted piece of bogwood in there, shes nice and active. i did have her briefly in my 28" tall community tank when i was first given her last week, but i felt she wasnt getting enough to eat, although she was fine getting to the surface for a breather, it did seem like an epic swim to get there. hence me going out and buying her her own little tank (another tank just for a rescue :whistling2 and now shes alone.


----------



## Stan193

Not sure which species you mean?
I have a xenopus laevis in with fish but it gets enough food becuase she eats from my hand. 
I have xenopus tropicalis in with fish too (not that many fish) and they get enough, its more a case of do they leave anything for the fish with these greedy pigs.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

i had a group of four juvies in a tank that size
you could have some guppies, and then the fry will also be a food source
and a friend or 2 couldnt hurt, bare in mind that they do fight (over food )and will grab onto eachothers limbs at feeding time
dont put any 'sucker type' fish in there as they will likely suck the 'slime' off your frogs and their legs in a few cases i have heard of
there is a link to something telling you what not to mix, ill see if i can find it


----------



## jakedearman

hi, ive just got a congo frog and they are great with other species. got mine with 2 turtles 6 danios 2 guppies and addmittedly they do suck acctionally slime but 2 suckling fish, Great pets!


----------

